# Help!!! Mantis sick?



## MingMing (Jun 15, 2009)

So, I was feeding the mantis before going to the movies and well, the one one sphodromantis lineola that is already an L1  is doing this:

NOTE: the only time I sawe a mantis doing that she was trying to lick the floor which made me asume she was thirsty, I gave her water and the story was over... but I already tried giving water to this one after eating 4 mini crickets and im not sure whats going on... Anyone knows whats happening????


----------



## agent A (Jun 15, 2009)

Not sure. It's licking the floor?


----------



## agent A (Jun 15, 2009)

I see mine do that all the time. Give it a little water and it should be fine. It might just be probing the ground. As long as it's alert, and not discolored or sickly looking, it should be fine.


----------



## MingMing (Jun 15, 2009)

sec sec im uploading the pic to my gallery.... Im too stupid to post pics here :S


----------



## MingMing (Jun 15, 2009)

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?au...=si&amp;img=485

thats the link of the image... the mantis was looking greener than normal... but im guessing thats thanks to the process of growing up???


----------



## agent A (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks perfectly normal to me.


----------



## MingMing (Jun 15, 2009)

but isnt she sick??? I tried giving her water... she doesnt even try to drink it D: Im such a terrible mother :S


----------



## agent A (Jun 15, 2009)

I just think that maybe it's tired or something. Does it run from you if you touch its bum or is it alert? Is it listless (if it's listless and unresponsive, then there's a problem)?


----------



## MingMing (Jun 15, 2009)

well she looks at me, gets on my finger and rests in there also in that position... then she goes back to her house and stand up normally and get in the same position :S maybe she is tired of all the eating she had?


----------



## agent A (Jun 15, 2009)

Maybe. How old is she? In instars.


----------



## agent A (Jun 15, 2009)

A few more questions. Ready?


----------



## Rick (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks fine to me.


----------



## d17oug18 (Jun 16, 2009)

Food for thought, i had an L4 EP Boxer make movements like it was throwing up, nothing came out of its mouth. Sadly the day after that it died, only culprit i could figure out was that my gf dropped its container. Good luck on the L1, just remember many will die lol, and its no big deal! ^_^


----------



## MingMing (Jun 16, 2009)

I just finished feeding the rest of them... A friend picked me up at 7 30 and buy then Ihad only feed 30 of them when I saw the aqward position, took the pic and posted it asap!. I left the half of them waitting until I came back of the movies - bar  I left like 3-6 mini crickets in each of their cages, and the peruvianas already know where to find food ( the floor of their lil houses) and well the lineolas are eating just fine.

Im not feeding them tomorrow, Aparently I dont HAVE to feed them daily, if they are fat they are fine, which is the case, they are gigantic! and 5 of the lineolas are already grown up - L2 -  just like 2 of the peruvianas!!! I know Im a drmaa queen but I do enjoy this whole thing. Its like... a southamerican soap opera... or a russian one... they also tend to be dramatic  

Anyways, the weir dposition was aparently just the nymph being tyred of eating so much, maybe she was tired... after 20 mins of talking to Agent, Dave ( not lectric, the other Dave) and Rick, she just standed up like nothing hapened and just went back to the "cieling" to just hang in there.

I know there are going to be some deaths... there have been some already.


----------

